# The cycle of abuse in domestic violence



## Lana (Nov 28, 2006)

Here are two articles on cycle of abuse.  What makes them different is that it's about the same thing but from different perspectives: abuser and victim.  



> Cycle of Abuse: Blain's Article
> *
> The Cycle of Abuse*
> Sometimes we refer to the cycle of abuse. One of the characteristics of abuse is its insidious tendency to produce behaviors and responses that sustain and escalate the abuse. This piece attempts to describe in very general terms this cyclic nature by describing three main phases: the Honeymoon Phase, the Tension Building Phase, and the Acting Out Phase, and how they work together to keep the relationship and the abuse going.
> ...





> Cycle of Abuse: Micki's Article
> *
> The Cycle of Abuse in Domestic Violence*
> On the one-year anniversary date of the deaths of Nicole Brown and Ronald Goldman, I am moved to put into words what I have seen of the cycle of domestic violence over the years. It is not a learned treatise but a down-to-earth look at the dynamics between two people. It is a cyclical phenomenon and goes something like this:
> ...


----------

